# Steam Box: Xi3 zeigt vermeintlichen Prototypen auf der CES 2013



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

http://www.pcgames.de/Steam-Software-69900/News/Steam-Box-Xi3-und-Valve-gewaehren-Ausblick-auf-die-neue-Heimkonsole-1042963/

kann mir einer mal bitte sagen was man mit so einem teil machen kann ? soweit ich das verstehe , schliesst man das teil an den fernseher , greift auf seinen steam account zu und zoggt dann spiele . inwiefern lohnt es sich dann das teil zu kaufen ? meinen pc kann ich auch den fernseher schliessen, auch mit gamepad kann ich daran zocken und der preisunterschied zwischen einem laptop mit dem ich das alles tun kann und diesem steam teil ist auch nicht so gross ... also wieso ist das teil anscheinend ne revolution ? ("Jason A. Sullivan, CEO von Xi3, preist das neue Produkt vollmunding als den "Beginn einer neuen Ära" an."


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

ich denke wegen der größe ... wobei ich mich noch frage wo da die leistung her kommt


----------



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich denke wegen der größe ... wobei ich mich noch frage wo da die leistung her kommt



hab ich mir auch gedacht , aber das teil scheint mir die groesse eines laptops zu haben der nur quadratisch zusammengepresst wurde ... und beim lappi hat man dann ja wenigstens noch tastatur bei + bildschirm ... und kann noch andere sachen drauf machen als nur videospiele zocken ... irgendwie scheint es mir so als wenn steam sich mit dem teil ins eigene knie schiesst ... viel geld ausgeben und 0 erfolg haben ...


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> ich denke wegen der größe ... wobei ich mich noch frage wo da die leistung her kommt



It´s kind of magic. 


Xbox 720 wird sowieso der Hit der alles fickt, das Teil wird dieses Jahr Weihnachten sowas von hart gekauft!


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Xbox 720 wird sowieso der Hit der alles fickt, das Teil wird dieses Jahr Weihnachten sowas von hart gekauft!



Ausdrucksweise   .. aber es war die PS4, die gerüchteweise dieses Jahr kommen soll, nicht die neue MS-Konsole.


----------



## Davatar (8. Januar 2013)

IIiiiik Linukgxszzssss!!! O_O

Naja, mal schaun was draus wird. So wirklich revolutionär klingt das bis jetzt echt nicht. Aber im Moment wird eh alles gekauft, das neu ist, insofern wird auch ein Steam-Würfel seine Käufer finden.


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ausdrucksweise   .. aber es war die PS4, die gerüchteweise dieses Jahr kommen soll, nicht die neue MS-Konsole.



Ja Mensch...    Ich bezweifel stark, dass sich Microsoft das Weihnachtsgeschäft entgehen lässt. Außerdem hab ich glaub ich auf Golem die letzten Tage was gelesen, dass sie das Teil eventuell noch auf den Spielemessen vorstellen werden. 


Freu mich dann schon auf das neue Gears of War. :>


----------



## ZAM (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Freu mich dann schon auf das neue Gears of War. :>



Dito - aber allein schon wegen dem Controller würde ich nicht zu Sony wechseln wollen *g*


----------



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dito - aber allein schon wegen dem Controller würde ich nicht zu Sony wechseln wollen *g*



jup ... ich hab mir die 360 nur genommen weil ich am anfang geld sparen wollte ... jetzt im nachhinein hab ich mehr ausgegeben wegen dem jahrespass fuers online spielen und bei der ps3 haette ich nochn bd player dazu gehabt , der ja auch um die 60-100 euro kostet ... fazit : bei ms hab ich kraeftig mehr bezahlt als bei sony ...

echtes manko an der ps3 ist aber dass man keine ps2 spiele mit dem teil zocken kann obwohl die erste generation an ps3 das noch konnte ... wieso die das geaendert haben versteh ich net ... das alleine ist schon ein riesen grund die kacke zu boykottieren...nur um noch die 1 oder andere ps 2 verkaufen ? jetzt haben sie ja sowieso mit der fabrikation an ps2 aufgehoert


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Na und, dafür werden die MS Server nicht 3 mal im Jahr gehackt.      

Das BD Laufwerk geht ja auch nie kaputt ne. 

Der Xbox Controller ist mit Abstand das Beste, was die Konsolen bieten, das PS3 Teil ist nur was für Kinderhände...Japaner eben und der Wiimote, naja ein eckiger Dildo eben, da sprech ich nicht von Ergonomie.


----------



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> das PS3 Teil ist nur was für Kinderhände...Japaner eben und der Wiimote, naja ein eckiger Dildo eben, da sprech ich nicht von Ergonomie.



ahahahaha , nice one ... das mit dem wii controller hab ich auch nie verstanden ... wie kann man nur mit ner wii zocken ?! ... ne gute freundin von mir kam einmal zu mir und sagte stolz , ich bin nun auch ein gamer ... und ich frag so neugierig "ahja und was denn?" .-.... antwort .... "ich hab ne wii" ... ich hab in gedanken nurn facepalm gemacht XD


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Hehe, ja die Hardcore Wii Barbie Spieler.  

Meine Perle hat auch ne Wii, ist wirklich nett zum gelegentlichen Spielen wie Just Dance oder Wii Party, was wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel ist. Aber auf Dauer ist ein richtiger Controller eben deutlich besser, ich krieg immer Schmerzen in der Hand von dem Wiimote.

Wir driften aber ab, ich glaub wir machen einen Konsolenthread auf.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (8. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Na und, dafür werden die MS Server nicht 3 mal im Jahr gehackt.
> 
> Das BD Laufwerk geht ja auch nie kaputt ne.
> 
> Der Xbox Controller ist mit Abstand das Beste, was die Konsolen bieten, das PS3 Teil ist nur was für Kinderhände...Japaner eben und der Wiimote, naja ein eckiger Dildo eben, da sprech ich nicht von Ergonomie.



Klingt nach dem typischen 360 Kiddie .

Für mich ist die Steam Box ne ernsthafte Alternative zur PS3 und Xbox (hab beide Konsolen und mag sie beide). Wenn man mal überlegt, was für ein Potenzial dahinter steckt...

Wenn sie ne ordentlich Hardware bietet, why not ?


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

die neue xbox wird doch eh nur wieder überhitzen ^^

naja mal schauen wann die ersten technischen daten rauskommen

weil sieht nen bissel eng aus und wenig platz für belüftung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wo soll da noch platz für ne vernünftige kühlung sein 

oder die hardware wird wieder speziell nur dafür entwickelt bin mal gespannt - und wie teuer das sein soll


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> oder die hardware wird wieder speziell nur dafür entwickelt bin mal gespannt - und wie teuer das sein soll


Ca. 1100 Euro, je nach Konfiguration.


----------



## Wynn (8. Januar 2013)

ob sich das für den preis dann verkauft ^^


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

Wrynn schrieb:


> ob sich das für den preis dann verkauft ^^



wenn entsprechend dampf für den preis hinter ist


----------



## Legendary (8. Januar 2013)

Mal eine andere Quelle: http://www.golem.de/news/steam-box-xi3-zeigt-innenleben-von-piston-1301-96761.html


----------



## orkman (8. Januar 2013)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem typischen 360 Kiddie .
> 
> Für mich ist die Steam Box ne ernsthafte Alternative zur PS3 und Xbox (hab beide Konsolen und mag sie beide). Wenn man mal überlegt, was für ein Potenzial dahinter steckt...
> 
> Wenn sie ne ordentlich Hardware bietet, why not ?



ja ok ist vllt ne alternative , aber wer kauft sich schon son teures teil von einer firma dies zum ersten mal probiert wenn er doch ne gute konsole von den alteingesessenen firmen kaufen kann ? gibt ja keine extra games die NUR fuer diese konsole da sind ... von daher versteh ich net den nutzen die das teil bringt ... denn die meisten spiele die ich auf steam hab sind spiele die ich auch auf konsole kaufen koennte ... nur hat steam sie eben billiger verkauft ... und solange ich sie dann am pc spielen kann 

irgendwie versteh ich einfach den sinn hinter dem ganzen teil net ... selbst ouya wirkt da wesentlich interessanter ...


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2013)

Wenn die Steam Box wie eine Spielkonsole nicht aufzurüsten sein wird, dann macht es wenig Sinn find ich


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn die Steam Box wie eine Spielkonsole nicht aufzurüsten sein wird, dann macht es wenig Sinn find ich



lässt sich aufrüsten


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> lässt sich aufrüsten



Dann könnte es interessant werden aber halte ja von Steam generell net soviel


----------



## heinzelmännchen (8. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn die Steam Box wie eine Spielkonsole nicht aufzurüsten sein wird, dann macht es wenig Sinn find ich





das finde ich auch ziemlich... bescheiden dass das net geht. Wäre cool gewesen wenn Sony und MS so nach 5 Jahren Hardware zum selbst einbauen verkaufen würden, damit die Konsolen 
mehr Bumms bekommen


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> das finde ich auch ziemlich... bescheiden dass das net geht. Wäre cool gewesen wenn Sony und MS so nach 5 Jahren Hardware zum selbst einbauen verkaufen würden, damit die Konsolen
> mehr Bumms bekommen



krass guckt ihr euch auch mal die links an? oder das was darauf geantwortet wurde? - bevor ihr hier was sagt was garnicht stimmt?


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2013)

> Demnach hört das System auf den Namen Piston und soll bis zu ein Terabyte Festplattenspeicher fassen. Käufer sollen die Möglichkeit erhalten, bestimmte Teile des kompakten Mini-Rechners (etwa die CPU und RAM) auszutauschen. Laut Angaben von Polygon verfügt das Gerät unter anderem über einen optischen SPDIF-Ausgang, vier USB 2.0- sowie vier USB 3.0-Ports, einen HDMI-Ausgang sowie einen Ethernet-Anschluss. Zu den Preisen hat sich Xi3 bislang nicht geäußert. Die derzeit auf der Unternehmensseite angebotenen Systeme kosten - je nach Konfiguration - zwischen 499 und 999 US-Dollar.



Was mir hier so gar net gefällt ist der Preis... wenn das bei 499 Dollar anfängt, das wären 400 Euro, damit kriegt man noch keinen perfekten Gaming Rechner, aber ob sich das alles lohnt...
Es wird so oder so ein spezifisches Gerät sein und wenn ein Rechner flexibler ist, würde ich den für ungefähr denselben Preis immer vorziehen.

Naja muss man sehen was das gibt


----------



## H2OTest (8. Januar 2013)

ich denke, das teurste ist die ssd und das kannste ggf mit einer 1 tb externen umgehen.


----------



## Konov (8. Januar 2013)

SSDs fand ich bsiher sowieso immer überflüssig.... dafür dass die dinger schweine teuer sind und danach mein PC in 5 sekunden hochfährt, naja wers braucht. ^^
Wie 22 zoll felgen am Benz


----------



## EspCap (8. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> SSDs fand ich bsiher sowieso immer überflüssig.... dafür dass die dinger schweine teuer sind und danach mein PC in 5 sekunden hochfährt, naja wers braucht. ^^



So redet nur einer der noch nie eine SSD im Rechner hatte 

Um's hochfahren geht es nicht. Ich fahre meinen Rechner eh höchstens zwei mal im Jahr runter/hoch, also irrelevant. Photoshop und iTunes in einer Sekunde offen zu haben macht es das Geld allemal wert.


----------



## Nexilein (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Meine Perle hat auch ne Wii, ist wirklich nett zum gelegentlichen Spielen wie Just Dance oder Wii Party, was wirklich ein sehr gutes Spiel ist. Aber auf Dauer ist ein richtiger Controller eben deutlich besser, ich krieg immer Schmerzen in der Hand von dem Wiimote.



Früher konnte man mit sowas problemlos ganze Nächte durchzocken:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das war allerdings zu einer Zeit, als man noch keine Weichmacher-verseuchten Spielsachen aus China importiert hat 

@Topic

Die Idee der SteamBox ist eigentlich ganz nett.
Die heutigen Konsolen laufen über viele Jahre, und dementsprechend "veraltet" ist dann auch die Technologie die man in Spielen einsetzen kann.
Mit einer PC-basierten Konsole kann man jedes Jahr eine neue Generation auf den Markt werfen, State-of-the-Art Spiele liefern, und das ganze läuft auf älteren Modellen Dank Abwärtskopatibilität immer noch.


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Ich seh schon die Schlagzeilen :


" STEAM BOX WEGEN ÜBERHITZUNG EXPLODIERT !!!!"

Und weil das Ding auch noch so Platzsparend mit Metallrahmen gebaut wird hat das dann auch noch ne feine Splitterwirkung 


Nein ich werde mir das Ding nicht holen...


Ich warte mal ab ob von Sony und MS überhaupt was kommt ( persönlich rechne ich nicht mit mehr als ner Ankündigung)


Und bei mir ist die PS4 sowieso schon auf der To Buy List  4K Grafik...alter....werd sie mir aber wohl nicht zu release holen sollte sie wirklich 13 kommen


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2013)

EspCap schrieb:


> So redet nur einer der noch nie eine SSD im Rechner hatte
> 
> Um's hochfahren geht es nicht. Ich fahre meinen Rechner eh höchstens zwei mal im Jahr runter/hoch, also irrelevant. Photoshop und iTunes in einer Sekunde offen zu haben macht es das Geld allemal wert.



Genauso überflüssig.... LOL
Aber ich sag ja, wers braucht - bitte ^^

Ist halt schnickschnack... klar ists schön, aber ich bin da ziemlich Nutzenorientiert und wenn man ewig viele Jahre Computer und Videospiele spielt, liegen die Prioritäten woanders (meine jedenfalls!)
Ich BRAUCHE die Pausen wo Programme oder der PC hochfährt... da geh ich aufs Klo oder mache notizen ^^

Geht mir ja mit Smartphones und den ganzen Apple iMac, iPad, iSchlagMichTod genauso.... aber viele meinen halt sie brauchen es 

Isn bißchen so wie Egoshooter auf der Konsole...letztens erst wieder beim Kumpel gezockt. Geht überhaupt gar net ohne Maus und Tastatur.... andere Leute findens geil

IMO sind Konsolen nur für (Action-) Jump n Runs, Kloppergames, Rennspiele und sonstige Sportspiele gut.
Strategie und Ego Shooter müssen aufm PC sein - als eingefleischter PCler 


Die Steambox klingt für mich wie so ein halber PC, der viel kann aber nix richtig. Glaube nicht dass er mich begeistern kann


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> krass guckt ihr euch auch mal die links an? oder das was darauf geantwortet wurde? - bevor ihr hier was sagt was garnicht stimmt?



Ich habe mich in meinem kommentar auf die ps und xbox bezogen. Und zu deren aufrüstbarkeit habe ich in diesem thread keinen link gefunden.....


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2013)

http://www.giga.de/k...und-littlefoot/

Die Steam Box kommt also, das "Piston" Modell ist aber nur eines von vielen. Sehr interessant, was der Gabe da von sich gibt. Freue mich schon irgendwie .



> [font="Arial, sans-serif"]Offenbar sah Newell sich aufgrund zahlreicher Missverständnisse um das [/font]Piston-Projekt[font="Arial, sans-serif"] nun genötigt, die Dinge ins rechte Licht zu rücken. Zunächst einmal: Piston ist nur einer von zahlreichen Prototypen, die auf der CES 2013 vorgestellt werden. Newell legte offen, dass es Verhandlungen mit knapp zwanzig anderen Hardware-Herstellern gebe, die alle an ihrer ganz eigenen Version eines steambasierten Mini-PCs basteln wollen. Der Schlüssel dafür ist der [/font]Big Picture-Modus von Steam.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## orkman (9. Januar 2013)

das teil wird dieses jahr NICHT präsentiert .... erst nächstes jahr vllt
http://www.pcgames.d...t-2014-1043169/
btw ... eye tracking ... wozu das grossartig gut sein soll erschliesst sich mir auch net wirklich ... ausser jetzt fuer gamer die ihre haende nicht mehr bewegen koennen
auf ein icon gucken und zweimal zwinkern und es wird gestartet .... 
schon alleine das ganze move zeug von ps , ms und nintendo is in meinen augen ein echter flop ... naja mit der nintendo kann man wenigstens noch so nette spiele mit seinen freunden zocken aber solo ... bääääähhhhh


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> Was mir hier so gar net gefällt ist der Preis... wenn das bei 499 Dollar anfängt, das wären 400 Euro, damit kriegt man noch keinen perfekten Gaming Rechner, aber ob sich das alles lohnt...
> Es wird so oder so ein spezifisches Gerät sein und wenn ein Rechner flexibler ist, würde ich den für ungefähr denselben Preis immer vorziehen.
> 
> Naja muss man sehen was das gibt


Man sollte davon ausgehen, dass wir irgendwann an dem Punkt ankommen, an dem normale PCs wie wir sie heute kennen gar nicht mehr verkauft werden. Ein PC ist gross und sperrig, braucht viel Platz und Material, das eigentlich überflüssig ist. Irgendwann werden Mini-Towers oder "Würfel" (wie dieser Steam-Würfel) oder vielleicht sogar Tablets zum Standard werden, weil man sie eben wie nen Laptop jederzeit überall hinnehmen und beliebig erweitern kann (zumindest in der Theorie). Der Trend momentan läuft generell Richtung kleiner und kompakter (abgesehen von Displays und Monitoren). Nehmen wir an, man könnte nen PC kaufen, der etwa ne Faustgrösse hat, an den man aber auf einfachem Weg Extensions ranhängen könnte (beispielsweise ne Grafikkarte über USB15 oder sowas), wäre das in etwa das Optimum, das man designtechnisch aus nem PC rausholen kann. Man hätte somit nen PC, den man jederzeit überall hin mitnehmen und an jedes beliebige Gerät, ob nun Bildschirm, Fernseher oder sonstwas anhängen könnte. Der PC selbst würde wohl nur noch aus irgendwelchen minimalen Komponenten bestehen, damit überhaupt was läuft und vielleicht noch ne minimale Festplatte für das Nötigste Zeug. Nach dem Lego-Prinzip könnte man anhängen, was man möchte und hätte somit nen recht flexiblen PC. So könnte ich meinen PC ins Büro mitnehmen und dort vor allem rechnerstarke Extensions anhängen, weil ich dort eben vor allem Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit brauche. Zu Hause hingegen würd ich ne ordentliche Grafikkarte zum Zocken brauchen. Ich könnte aber den PC auch einfach zu nem Freund mitnehmen und dort seine Extensions anhängen. Meine Software würd ich dann eh aus der Cloud ziehn, also hätte ich bei ihm Zugriff auf mein Zeug.

Soviel zur Theorie. Es wird noch ein langer Weg, bis das irgendwann zum Standard wird, aber ich bin der Meinung, der PC der Zukunft wird so funktionieren.


----------



## Konov (9. Januar 2013)

Fragt sich, wann diese "Zukunft" anfängt, glaub wenn das soweit ist, wachsen mir nur noch graue Haare


----------



## Sh1k4ri (9. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Soviel zur Theorie. Es wird noch ein langer Weg, bis das irgendwann zum Standard wird, aber ich bin der Meinung, der PC der Zukunft wird so funktionieren.



Bedeutet dann aber auch gleichzeitig das Aus der CD, außer man stöpselt sich immer nen Laufwerk irgendwie ran, aber will man das ?

Ich finde die Entwicklung auch sehr interessant und auch erfreulich. Ich hätte bisher nicht gedacht, dass sowas möglich, geschweige denn bezahlbar ist. Sich so nen Würfel hinter den Monitor zu klemmen und dann einfach zu zocken...

... hat schon was.  Aber stimme dir da zu, ist alles noch ein langer Weg.


----------



## Davatar (9. Januar 2013)

Naja in der Industrie gibts mittlerweile schon Firmen, die grösstenteils auf Cloud-Software umsteigen. Da liegen die Programme dann eben auf nem Server und auf den Clients liegt nur noch das Nötigste. Allerdings hat sowas auch grosse Nachteile. Bei nem Netz-Ausfall ist Ende Gelände. Oder dass die Daten alle irgendwo in nem externen Rechenzentrum liegen ist auch ein Bisschen heikel (Datenschutz).


----------



## Fritzche (9. Januar 2013)

Davatar schrieb:


> Naja in der Industrie gibts mittlerweile schon Firmen, die grösstenteils auf Cloud-Software umsteigen. Da liegen die Programme dann eben auf nem Server und auf den Clients liegt nur noch das Nötigste. Allerdings hat sowas auch grosse Nachteile. Bei nem Netz-Ausfall ist Ende Gelände. Oder dass die Daten alle irgendwo in nem externen Rechenzentrum liegen ist auch ein Bisschen heikel (Datenschutz).



Geht alles irgendwie doch in Richtung Mass Effect


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

Konov schrieb:


> SSDs fand ich bsiher sowieso immer überflüssig.... dafür dass die dinger schweine teuer sind und danach mein PC in 5 sekunden hochfährt, naja wers braucht. ^^
> Wie 22 zoll felgen am Benz



Gott, manchmal biste schon ne Heulsuse, kein Fasching, kein Silvester, kein Weihnachten, keine SSDs. Kann mans dir auch mal recht machen?   


Teure Fahrräder fand ich schon immer überflüssig, kann auch mit 3 Gang fahren und ohne Federung, nur weil ich bissl langsamer unterwegs bin.  

Ich find das Teil nice, vor allem die vielen USB Anschlüsse. Das einzige, was ich schon kommen sehe ist der Lüfter der früh verreckt. Diese 60mm Dinger drehen schnell und sind nicht nur meist lauter (ich verweise dezent auf die Xbox360, meine ist nervig laut) sondern gehen auch schneller kaputt als größere Lüfter. Außerdem kühlen sie nicht so gut, was ja bei potenter Hardware durchaus wichtig ist.


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> It´s kind of magic.
> 
> 
> Xbox 720 wird sowieso der Hit der alles fickt, das Teil wird dieses Jahr Weihnachten sowas von hart gekauft!



PC 0815 wird eh alles zerficken und der Hit wirds auch. Es wird immer gekauft! HÄRTER ALS SO NE PLÖDE KONSOLE!111


----------



## Legendary (9. Januar 2013)

Haha Nub. 

Ich hab einen Gaming PC UND eine Konsole. Je nachdem, wie ich mich fühle flack ich lieber im Bett und zocke da gemütlich oder ich sitz am Schreibtisch und spiel mit Maus und Tastatur. Pwnd.


----------



## Aun (9. Januar 2013)

nimm doch deinen controller und tape in an den pc und daddel vom bett aus? 24"+ vorrausgesetz


----------



## Arosk (9. Januar 2013)

Legendary schrieb:


> Haha Nub.
> 
> Ich hab einen Gaming PC UND eine Konsole. Je nachdem, wie ich mich fühle flack ich lieber im Bett und zocke da gemütlich oder ich sitz am Schreibtisch und spiel mit Maus und Tastatur. Pwnd.



Ich hab nur einen PC.

Ich hab einen Gaming PC. Je nachdem, wie ich mich fühle flack ich lieber im Bett und zocke da gemütlich mit Gamepad oder ich sitz am Schreibtisch und spiel mit Maus und Tastatur. Pwnd. pwned. pwnt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (9. Januar 2013)

Das Ding hat die passende Größe zum Weitwurf.

Aber mal ernsthaft, ich wäre erstaunt wenn das alles so schön möglich ist wie in der Präsentation gezeigt.

In der Praxis gehe ich davon aus das grafisch anspruchsvolle Anwendungen das Ding sehr schnell an die Grenzen des möglichen treiben wird.

Aber was weis ich schon von Hardware.


----------



## Ogil (9. Januar 2013)

Von der Leistung her kommt das Xi3 freilich nicht an hochgezuechtete Gaming-PCs ran - das sollte schon aufgrund der Ausstattung klar sein: AMD Trinity APUs fuer welche man sich Reviews/Benchmarks anschauen kann. Zum Zocken sicher geeignet - aber sicher nicht alle aktuellen Games auf hoechsten Einstellungen in Full-HD und mit anstaendigen FPS...


----------



## H2OTest (9. Januar 2013)

heinzelmännchen schrieb:


> Ich habe mich in meinem kommentar auf die ps und xbox bezogen. Und zu deren aufrüstbarkeit habe ich in diesem thread keinen link gefunden.....



kam aber mit dem Konov zitat nicht so rüber...


----------



## heinzelmännchen (9. Januar 2013)

H2OTest schrieb:


> kam aber mit dem Konov zitat nicht so rüber...




Nun, Konov sprach von Spielekonsolen und ich habe in meinem Kommentar von Sony und MS geschrieben. Da dachte ich es kommt rüber was ich meine


----------



## ZAM (10. Januar 2013)

@Thema: Interessant war es, bis zu den Preisspekulationen ... *g*


----------



## Wynn (10. Januar 2013)

seit zam der kaffe ausgegangen ist holt er die baseballkeule öfters raus ^^


----------

